# Sourcing El Grande pen kit in UK



## jcgolov (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi

I am trying to source the El Grande Fountain Pen Kit as I need the section and nib for prototyping a kitless pen. I had one but I just got an engraver, and tested it on one of my practice pen. I messed up and engraved and melted the section pretty badly 
I do not seem to find this kit on Ebay (UK) or anywhere else.

Any help would be very appreciated.

Merci!

Jean Claude


----------



## TonyL (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi
I don't know if this helps you: https://www.woodcraft.com/products/el-grande-fountain-pen-kit-gold


----------



## bmachin (Feb 19, 2017)

You can buy the nib/section only as well as the kit here:

Nib-El Grande™ type-fine (photo G.): Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

Bill


----------



## jcgolov (Feb 20, 2017)

bmachin said:


> You can buy the nib/section only as well as the kit here:
> 
> Nib-El Grande™ type-fine (photo G.): Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods
> 
> Bill



Thank you. Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods was the answer; but what a price! $56 for 3 sections, delivery is the bad one though.... However all my fault. Many thanks again. Never thought about getting these so far away from Scotland!!


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Feb 20, 2017)

Bear Tooth Woods - Fountain Pen Nib - El Grande | Churchill | Cambridge - Broad


----------

